# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Chewed out by a veteran

## Taylor

Funny and sad story. I met my boyfriend for an early lunch today in a touristy area and while we were sitting outside at a table an old man in an electric wheelchair was nearby by himself and had on one of those veteran hats on. We didn't know if he was with anybody or what he was doing but he was alone the whole time we were eating. We finished eating and my boyfriend wanted to say thanks to the guy for his service and so we walked up and my boyfriend told the guy his name and my name and told him that he saw his hat and wanted to say thanks for his service. We expected him to say thanks or no problem or tell us his story or something like that but all he did was start talking bad about my generation and how service isn't service anymore and things like that. Insanely awkward and kept ranting to us about it all and was literally talking shit to us having never even met the guy before. No we did not argue with him or do anything other than say ok and nod our heads. We waited for him to stop and then said thanks and bye and walked away. He didn't say bye or thanks or anything. Just a mean old man.

----------

Big Bird (10-20-2017),Kodiak (12-20-2016),Rutabaga (12-20-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

So, did you listen to anything that he said?

----------

Coolwalker (12-20-2016),Molly Pitcher (10-20-2017),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2016)

----------


## Taylor

> So, did you listen to anything that he said?


we listened to him talk but respect is reciprocal. it was clear he didn't respect us even though we showed him respect and because of that it doesn't matter to me what he was angry about. He could have spoken to us like people and not trash and had his message have real meaning to us but instead he chose to be a jerk for absolutely no reason. Just because he is a veteran and a senior doesn't make him right and it doesn't mean he can treat others like that.

----------

potlatch (12-20-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

I was right.

You didn't listen to him.

You are actually proving his point.

----------

2cent (12-20-2016),LongTermGuy (12-20-2016),miss9ball (12-20-2016),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2016),Rickity Plumber (12-20-2016)

----------


## gregonejeep

You and your BF done the right thing, so do not let this one incident jade your good spirit about speaking to veterans. Just remember that the man probably had the common things that make most old men grumpy. Life in a wheelchair, probably no one that cared about him, a body with pain constantly, low income, not a lot of hope for his life getting better and even possibly PTSD.  JMO

----------

Big Bird (10-20-2017),Conservative Libertarian (12-20-2016),Dave37 (12-20-2016),Garden House Queen (12-20-2016),Hairball (12-21-2016),Jim Scott (12-20-2016),Kodiak (12-20-2016),Mainecoons (12-20-2016),patrickt (10-20-2017),potlatch (12-20-2016),Rutabaga (12-20-2016),Taylor (12-20-2016)

----------


## Taylor

> I was right.
> 
> You didn't listen to him.


Do you think his insults inspired us? Do you think they would inspire anybody else? His message was lost in his anger.

----------


## Taylor

> You and your BF done the right thing, so do not let this one incident jade your good spirit about speaking to veterans. Just remember that the man probably had the common things that make most old men grumpy. Life in a wheelchair, probably no one that cared about him, a body with pain constantly, low income, not a lot of hope for his life getting better and even possibly PTSD.  JMO


Yeah that's why we didn't push it or get confrontational.

----------

Big Bird (10-20-2017),Conservative Libertarian (12-20-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Do you think his insults inspired us? Do you think they would inspire anybody else? His message was lost in his anger.


His message is correct.

He probably gets tired of people thanking him for his service but not serving themselves.

Instead of thinking about his point of view you got defensive.

----------

Knightkore (12-20-2016),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

Weren't you a lesbian last year?

----------

MrMike (12-20-2016),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2016)

----------


## Taylor

> His message is correct.
> 
> He probably gets tired of people thanking him for his service but not serving themselves.
> 
> Instead of thinking about his point of view you got defensive.


Wrong, we didn't get defensive with him we literally just stood there listening to him rip into us and then said ok, thanks, bye when it was clear he was not a nice man. And who gets tired of being thanked?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-20-2016),Rutabaga (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Want a tour of the non-touristy Seattle?
> 
> Here it is.


Honky, you should write a thesis on this video. Seriously, I'm not joking. You could extrapolate a lot of cultural tidbits into an interesting argument.

----------

Midgardian (12-20-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Honky, you should write a thesis on this video. Seriously, I'm not joking. You could extrapolate a lot of cultural tidbits into an interesting argument.


I suppose. 

It is accurate - the Dick's is_ the_ classic Seattle burger stand and that Taco Bell on Capital Hill is famous for being closed.

----------


## Midgardian

The "college" is Central Seattle Community College - where Occupy Wall Street camped out in 2011-12.

----------


## Midgardian

23rd and Jackson is in the middle of the Central District - a "historically black" neighborhood and Rainier runs right through "the hood".

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Ooook. Because Broadway is in Seattle, right?
> 
> I'll tell you what's in Seattle:
> 
> a) Lack of Sunshine
> 
> b) Snow.
> 
> c) Freaks
> ...


And the pig down at Pike's Market!

----------


## MrogersNhood

> And the pig down at Pike's Market!


Is that that place that's like a carnival? Mostly in the back?

----------



----------


## Midgardian

> Is that that place that's like a carnival?


Only if you are around when the "flying fish" guys are doing their thing. 

Pike Place used to be a down to earth market before tourists discovered the place.

When you are down there - be sure to check out the Gum Wall and leave some of your already chewed "art".

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> The situation is hard to tell with only one side of the story.  But, I also know how Tay has come across to us, too.  She has admitted to sometimes having attitude, that she wished to curb, and has also noted that she doesn't always realize it.  So, adding what she has said on this board, I make an opinion.


Precisely . Well said and true . If she's condescending here than its a safe bet that she's condescending elsewhere . 
My previous statement has merit.

----------


## Jim Scott

> Maybe he is a bad guy. We wanted to meet him and wanted to have a good sincere moment with him but unfortunately he didn't for whatever reason. It's hard not to take something a little bit personal from him when you are being personal toward him. I understand what ur saying and I would have been open to his message but I'm sorry when you feel like ur being jumped on you kinda lose the interest.


In my view, you did the right thing and whatever the reasons for the elderly soldiers rant, you and your boyfriend acted civilly and responsibly.  

Frankly, I would have done the same thing; listened politely, said goodbye and left without commenting.  While the old fellow may have multiple good reasons for his obvious discontent, he was wrong to aim his anger at two young folks simply being friendly.  However, we have to give an elderly, wheelchair-bound veteran some slack, too.

Better luck next time because, in my experience, most veterans are quite affable and welcome your sincere thanks.  Don't allow one bad experience to color your view of veterans.

*Jim*

----------

Midgardian (12-20-2016),miss9ball (12-20-2016),Taylor (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Is that that place that's like a carnival? Mostly in the back?


Yea. Off of pike street down on the waterfront. Crazy place. Personally, I think it's more nuttier than the French Market in Nola but they have their similarities and differences.

----------

Midgardian (12-20-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Yea. Off of pike street down on the waterfront. Crazy place. Personally, I think it's more nuttier than the French Market in Nola but they have their similarities and differences.


I remember that!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ooook. Because Broadway is in Seattle, right?
> 
> I'll tell you what's in Seattle:
> 
> a) Lack of Sunshine
> 
> b) Snow.
> 
> c) Freaks
> ...


You forgot "loose women."

You might mention million-dollar homes in pine knolls around the city, too. 

I was there for a few months back before Microsquish took over the city...even then the cost of living was off the scale.  I was trying to get to Alaska, by my own old truck; the truck was fine but I got turned back by Canadian border authorities.  I didn't display enough "financial ability" to make the trip, by their arbitrary standards.  So I was trying to work odd jobs and was also open to just staying in town.

I was too old to be hanging out with the runaways on Denny Blvd and too young to want to hit the Salvation Army.  I was sleeping in my truck in a parking garage two blocks from Pike's Place, but then...wouldn't you know...a body turned up in that garage (I didn't do it, honest!) and the owners put 24-hour security on it.  NO SPACE FOR YOU!

I had a weekend bonanza in odd jobs, last-minute delivery of phone directories...got paid THREE TIMES what they normally paid to do the job two days before their deadline...and I was off to Alaska.  June 20, 1990.

----------


## gregonejeep

I recall my English teacher telling her room full of urchins back in 1967 how she felt about about anyone that used lot of profanity. 

She told us, " Whenever you hear someone using vulgar and profane words in their speech, this is a testament to that person's lack of the required intellect .....needed to grammatically form a proper sentence.

----------

2cent (12-21-2016),Jim Scott (12-20-2016),miss9ball (12-20-2016),MrogersNhood (12-21-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You forgot "loose women."
> 
> You might mention million-dollar homes in pine knolls around the city, too. 
> 
> I was there for a few months back before Microsquish took over the city...even then the cost of living was off the scale.  I was trying to get to Alaska, by my own old truck; the truck was fine but I got turned back by Canadian border authorities.  I didn't display enough "financial ability" to make the trip, by their arbitrary standards.  So I was trying to work odd jobs and was also open to just staying in town.
> 
> I was too old to be hanging out with the runaways on Denny Blvd and too young to want to hit the Salvation Army.  I was sleeping in my truck in a parking garage two blocks from Pike's Place, but then...wouldn't you know...a body turned up in that garage (I didn't do it, honest!) and the owners put 24-hour security on it.  NO SPACE FOR YOU!
> 
> I had a weekend bonanza in odd jobs, last-minute delivery of phone directories...got paid THREE TIMES what they normally paid to do the job two days before their deadline...and I was off to Alaska.  June 20, 1990.


You could have camped at the old "gas works" park on the lake across from the needle and just south of u-dub. I think it's a superfund site but a night or two ain't gunna kill ya. I used to cycle from woodinville to Bothell on the north side of lake Washington along the bike trail on the west side of the lake and rest at gas works before turning around and heading back. About a 50 mile trip. 

I think I would like eastern Washington state better. I never got the chance to go to Spokane. 
West of the cascades, does not like the rest of the state.

----------

Midgardian (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I recall my English teacher telling her room full of urchins back in 1967 how she felt about about anyone that used lot of profanity. 
> 
> She told us, " Whenever you hear someone using vulgar and profane words in their speech, this is a testament to that person's lack of the required intellect .....needed to grammatically form a proper sentence.


I don't really believe that. I know some well educated people and quite a few women who curse like sailors. Sometimes I think it's habit. Sometimes just raw emotion. 
...and sometimes just to be "illustrative".

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## gregonejeep

> I don't really believe that. I know some well educated people and quite a few women who curse like sailors. Sometimes I think it's habit. Sometimes just raw emotion. 
> ...and sometimes just to be "illustrative".


But you missed my old school "old school"  teacher's point. Rather than her trying to brow beat her student's and chastising them for using profanities, she used simple teaching and logic. That is... No one wants for themselves to appear non-intellectual. So what better way to get the point across in making young minds comprehend her message ? She wanted her class to take personal responsibility for how they conducted themselves properly, out in the world as adults..

And as I grew up, I noticed that every man or woman that was successful or held a position of power, spoke to people with mostly proper English with NO profanities used. At the same time, the few bars and pool halls that I went in to very seldom...the rooms were glowing with vulgar language being spewed.  Hmmm, which world is better to grow up in ? 

My wife's 27 y.o. grand daughter today, speaks to her 8 y.o. daughter while saying the F-bomb every 5 words and thinks nothing of it, the vile words are just "words" to her....meaningless.  When our nations people's started to no longer think of profanity as being profane or unacceptable verbiage, no longer frowned on children being born out of wedlock, no longer frowned on a man hitting a woman, no longer felt embarrased by not paying their debts, on and on and on..... the beginning of a very long societal slippery slope downward began....and today we are living in this, "school of thought" .  JMO

----------

2cent (12-21-2016),Jim Scott (12-20-2016),miss9ball (12-20-2016),MrogersNhood (12-21-2016),potlatch (12-20-2016)

----------


## Taylor

> A-HA! Ok, so what did your hair look like? Dyed a flourescent color or something?
> 
> Boyfriend have hoops in his ears?  I had the feeling it was y'alls appearance.


we're pretty normal looking in my opinion. my hair is half brown and half green/blonde but thats bout it.


dwntwn12.jpg

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> I don't really believe that. I know some well educated people and quite a few women who curse like sailors. Sometimes I think it's habit. Sometimes just raw emotion. 
> ...and sometimes just to be "illustrative".


I know better but do it anyway. I know it's something that isn't becoming, but my generation considers it basically normal. I am actually better than most girls I know around the same age, but it's still a goal of mine to stop cursing in general. I agree with you Hawk, most women it's just to express emotion or intensity of feeling when relating a story or something. I very rarely say it when directing a comment to a person, mostly just when recounting details or commenting on something to someone. Also, I curse a lot more when I am drinking or shooting pool. But in those environments it typically goes unnoticed.

----------

Midgardian (12-20-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> we're pretty normal looking in my opinion. my hair is half brown and half green/blonde but thats bout it.
> 
> 
> dwntwn12.jpg


Okay, you get slack there. Possibly he was just a cranky old man. Don't take it personal.

I'm jealous of that "youth" thing you guys have.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Taylor (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I know better but do it anyway. I know it's something that isn't becoming, but my generation considers it basically normal. I am actually better than most girls I know around the same age, but it's still a goal of mine to stop cursing in general. I agree with you Hawk, most women it's just to express emotion or intensity of feeling when relating a story or something. I very rarely say it when directing a comment to a person, mostly just when recounting details or commenting on something to someone. Also, I curse a lot more when I am drinking or shooting pool. But in those environments it typically goes unnoticed.


People have been cursing since the beginning of time. 
When I hunted in the hunting clubs it became a regular occurrence on weekend in the woods. 
Have to be careful because it carries over into Monday morning.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> People have been cursing since the beginning of time. 
> When I hunted in the hunting clubs it became a regular occurrence on weekend in the woods. 
> Have to be careful because it carries over into Monday morning.


Exactly. That's part of why I'd like to kick the habit.

I had a PE teacher once who got angry at  us for cursing so badly (7th grade). He said, the reason you are cursing is because it just has that gusto, that edge to it. He said try saying something with impact that isn't dirty and it'll be just as satisfying. So he would go around saying "BISCUIT!" when he was mad to set an example for us.

I tried biscuit!" a few times but it just doesn't cut it. My parents, like many Southerners, say "dagnabbit!" in place of "GD-it" and that one does work for me. I don't like to say G-D: more apt to say the F-word.

----------

Daily Bread (12-21-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Exactly. That's part of why I'd like to kick the habit.
> 
> I had a PE teacher once who got angry at  us for cursing so badly (7th grade). He said, the reason you are cursing is because it just has that gusto, that edge to it. He said try saying something with impact that isn't dirty and it'll be just as satisfying. So he would go around saying "BISCUIT!" when he was mad to set an example for us.
> 
> I tried biscuit!" a few times but it just doesn't cut it. My parents, like many Southerners, say "dagnabbit!" in place of "GD-it" and that one does work for me. I don't like to say G-D: more apt to say the F-word.


I had a PE teacher that made me drop and give him 50 on pavement so hot it
  blistered my palms. For cussing. I'm not mad at him.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I know better but do it anyway. I know it's something that isn't becoming, but my generation considers it basically normal. I am actually better than most girls I know around the same age, but it's still a goal of mine to stop cursing in general. I agree with you Hawk, most women it's just to express emotion or intensity of feeling when relating a story or something. I very rarely say it when directing a comment to a person, mostly just when recounting details or commenting on something to someone. Also, I curse a lot more when I am drinking or shooting pool. But in those environments it typically goes unnoticed.


When I shot tournament pool once or twice a week in the early eighties at college bars , I never drank or cursed. I could only obtain the serious concentration and mentality I needed to defeat 50 or more shooters in double elimination by smoking weed before I got there. 
Problem was the buzz wore off in the finals and there was no way to reload. Lol. 
Went to the finals twice in two years but lost and finished second. Finished third a few times too. 
Shoulda baked some brownies.  :Geez:  Thirty five years later I figure it out!
No worries though. Haven't taken a toke since 1998. 

I dont choot no pool anymo either. 
Now I choot dice on da phone!  For fun.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> When I shot tournament pool once or twice a week in the early eighties at college bars , I never drank or cursed. I could only obtain the serious concentration and mentality I needed to defeat 50 or more shooters in double elimination by smoking weed before I got there. 
> Problem was the buzz wore off in the finals and there was no way to reload. Lol. 
> Went to the finals twice in two years but lost and finished second. Finished third a few times too. 
> Shoulda baked some brownies.  Thirty five years later I figure it out!
> No worries though. Haven't taken a toke since 1998. 
> 
> I dont choot no pool anymo either. 
> Now I choot dice on da phone!  For fun.


Haha! Yeah. I shoot better now after a few drinks but I'd like to ideally learn to get into the Zone without it. But I get nervous at tournaments and much more of a quality shooter in a bar. At this point

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Haha! Yeah. I shoot better now after a few drinks but I'd like to ideally learn to get into the Zone without it. But I get nervous at tournaments and much more of a quality shooter in a bar. At this point


The thing about marijuanna is, it is great for concentrating on one thing. One thing only, and focusing on that one thing. It allows most outside pressures to be negated and enhances performance in that one realm. It could be pool. It could be sex. 

Some folks function just fine in a multi-faceted environment on weed but most folks are lost and dysfunctional.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You could have camped at the old "gas works" park on the lake across from the needle and just south of u-dub. I think it's a superfund site but a night or two ain't gunna kill ya. I used to cycle from woodinville to Bothell on the north side of lake Washington along the bike trail on the west side of the lake and rest at gas works before turning around and heading back. About a 50 mile trip. 
> 
> I think I would like eastern Washington state better. I never got the chance to go to Spokane. 
> West of the cascades, does not like the rest of the state.


Spokane, back then, was pretty hardscrabble.  

I worked out of there in 1997; and I remember one of the Seattle papers compared the two, in terms of income, cost of living, crime rates and such.  Seattle was experiencing an explosive growth as the dot-com industry was ramping up.  Spokane was in the doldrums.

That changed, as people tired of the cost and hassle of the growth and moved outward.  Spokane today is growing and is...not cheap.  Not anywhere near what Seattle is, but it's not the dying railroad town it seemed twenty years ago.  There's a suburban residential belt that just continues unbroken to Coeur d'Alene, Idaho.  Tourism, retirement...for two decades the rail industry was growing, and the BNSF has a major terminal in Spokane and a locomotive facility in Hauser, Idaho.

The interesting thing is, Spokane is very close to the end of the Bitterroot forest belt...where the prairie and desert of central Washington set in.  You go fifty miles out of Spokane and it's grassland, and further inland it rivals what you'd find in parts of Utah.  Until you either get into the Columbia River basin or over the mountains down towards Seattle.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Exactly. That's part of why I'd like to kick the habit.
> 
> I had a PE teacher once who got angry at  us for cursing so badly (7th grade). He said, the reason you are cursing is because it just has that gusto, that edge to it. He said try saying something with impact that isn't dirty and it'll be just as satisfying. So he would go around saying "BISCUIT!" when he was mad to set an example for us.
> 
> I tried biscuit!" a few times but it just doesn't cut it. My parents, like many Southerners, say "dagnabbit!" in place of "GD-it" and that one does work for me. I don't like to say G-D: more apt to say the F-word.


It takes practice.

Really.  I got into the potty-mouth habit in working with some very-rough characters after I finished high school and moved on my own.  They weren't outlaws or bikers or bad; they just swore a lot.  Long before the F-word became an all-purpose adjective and mental hyphen, they were F'ing this, and F'ing that...

...and when you hear it all day long, you start THINKING those words, and then they trip gaily out the mouth in blue streamers.

I later took a job as a hotel desk clerk, while in college my first semester.  A nice place...and I got called on my free speech pretty early.  Nearly cost me my job.

So...I discipline myself.  While I WRITE with a blue streak, here and elsewhere...I seldom use that language.  Simply because with will and habit, I've excised it from my internal dialogue.  I don't think it, ergo I don't say it without deliberate intent to.

And now that I'm an old crusty fart...I get mighty tired of this M-F'r and M-F'ing everything...it's really jarring.

----------

miss9ball (12-20-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> It takes practice.
> 
> Really.  I got into the potty-mouth habit in working with some very-rough characters after I finished high school and moved on my own.  They weren't outlaws or bikers or bad; they just swore a lot.  Long before the F-word became an all-purpose adjective and mental hyphen, they were F'ing this, and F'ing that...
> 
> ...and when you hear it all day long, you start THINKING those words, and then they trip gaily out the mouth in blue streamers.
> 
> I later took a job as a hotel desk clerk, while in college my first semester.  A nice place...and I got called on my free speech pretty early.  Nearly cost me my job.
> 
> So...I discipline myself.  While I WRITE with a blue streak, here and elsewhere...I seldom use that language.  Simply because with will and habit, I've excised it from my internal dialogue.  I don't think it, ergo I don't say it without deliberate intent to.
> ...


Okay, so it takes practice. Maybe if I set a goal of not cursing for 90 days it will become a habit.

I just laughed out loud at the idea of not cursing for three months...

But it could be done. Just have to write it somewhere to remind myself or wear a rubber band on my wrist or something.. it IS jarring. I notice it when I come back from Georgia, because people there don't curse in public. Okay, I'm sure they do, but my kin aren't that type. There are some things said that people in California won't say, but it's not curse words.. lol

----------

2cent (12-21-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> Okay, so it takes practice. Maybe if I set a goal of not cursing for 90 days it will become a habit.
> 
> I just laughed out loud at the idea of not cursing for three months...
> 
> But it could be done. Just have to write it somewhere to remind myself or wear a rubber band on my wrist or something.. it IS jarring. I notice it when I come back from Georgia, because people there don't curse in public. Okay, I'm sure they do, but my kin aren't that type. There are some things said that people in California won't say, but it's not curse words.. lol


Cussing does become a habit.  One I'm not too proud of having picked up - quite easily.  
Wanna know how I kicked it?  I started early on a New Year's resolution.  Then, come New Year's Eve, I resolved, firmly, (but quietly, to myself), that there'd be no more of that.
Oh, I still slip up, but it helped a lot, and may be the ticket for you.  

Besides, gentlemen really do prefer ladies.

----------

Hairball (12-21-2016)

----------


## Hairball

My favorite word is "Danggit!" I have slipped up sometimes, but when the cats get into something and I say "Danggit" they run.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Cussing does become a habit.  One I'm not too proud of having picked up - quite easily.  
> Wanna know how I kicked it?  I started early on a New Year's resolution.  Then, come New Year's Eve, I resolved, firmly, (but quietly, to myself), that there'd be no more of that.
> Oh, I still slip up, but it helped a lot, and may be the ticket for you.  
> 
> Besides, gentlemen really do prefer ladies.



When I was in the Navy it was impossible to put a sentence together without at least 5 F bombs in it.  It became just part of the everyday speech pattern.  There is an old story about a sailor that was invited to dinner at the home of his commanding officer.  While at the table he said to the Captain's wife, "Excuse me but can you pass me  the fucking peas".  She was aghast at this and just stood there looking at him.  Finally her husband, the Captain said "Well, are you going to pass him the fucking peas or not?"  Fortunately, most people in the real world do not speak like  that in normal occasions, although the younger generation is almost as bad as sailors and I suspect any military member.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> When I was in the Navy it was impossible to put a sentence together without at least 5 F bombs in it.


Is that because most of the ship's components were "Made in China/Taiwan"? :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Is that because most of the ship's components were "Made in China/Taiwan"?



I doubt it, my ship was built in 1944 in Bath Maine.

Now, most of the ships crew did get made in Japan or Hong Kong!

----------

FirstGenCanadian (12-21-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Exactly. That's part of why I'd like to kick the habit.
> 
> I had a PE teacher once who got angry at  us for cursing so badly (7th grade). He said, the reason you are cursing is because it just has that gusto, that edge to it. He said try saying something with impact that isn't dirty and it'll be just as satisfying. So he would go around saying "BISCUIT!" when he was mad to set an example for us.
> 
> I tried biscuit!" a few times but it just doesn't cut it. My parents, like many Southerners, say "dagnabbit!" in place of "GD-it" and that one does work for me. I don't like to say G-D: more apt to say the F-word.


I use "freakin ". I find it helps in the release of adrenaline.

----------


## 2cent

> When I was in the Navy it was impossible to put a sentence together without at least 5 F bombs in it.  It became just part of the everyday speech pattern.  There is an old story about a sailor that was invited to dinner at the home of his commanding officer.  While at the table he said to the Captain's wife, "Excuse me but can you pass me  the fucking peas".  She was aghast at this and just stood there looking at him.  Finally her husband, the Captain said "Well, are you going to pass him the fucking peas or not?"  Fortunately, most people in the real world do not speak like  that in normal occasions, although the younger generation is almost as bad as sailors and I suspect any military member.


All I know is that if you have little self-respect, you're not likely to receive much from others.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I doubt it, my ship was built in 1944 in Bath Maine.
> 
> Now, most of the ships crew did get made in Japan or Hong Kong!


Not in later years.

The crew got "made" in the Philippines.  LBFMs did the making....

A rare few got made in Australia....

----------


## QuaseMarco

I don't blame @Tay or her boyfriend. This old wheel-chaired vet suffered for his country and may have become bitter. I remember the disgusting way that Vets were treated when they came home from Viet Nam. People saying thank you for your service can be taken as patronizing and phony.  In Tay and her boyfriend's case it sounds like they were just convenient scapegoats.

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2016),Taylor (12-21-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> When I was in the Navy it was impossible to put a sentence together without at least 5 F bombs in it.  It became just part of the everyday speech pattern.  There is an old story about a sailor that was invited to dinner at the home of his commanding officer.  While at the table he said to the Captain's wife, "Excuse me but can you pass me  the fucking peas".  She was aghast at this and just stood there looking at him.  Finally her husband, the Captain said "Well, are you going to pass him the fucking peas or not?"  Fortunately, most people in the real world do not speak like  that in normal occasions, although the younger generation is almost as bad as sailors and I suspect any military member.


Every generation goes through that.  The youthful appeal of breaking taboos and putting on a tough veneer.

What stopped it, in every generation, was of course the older folks - who held jobs, family authority, a bar of lye soap or the threat of ostentation.

Today that's stopped.  Teenagers wanting to talk that way is nothing new; what's new is that nobody is calling them up short and forcing them to civilize their speech.

----------


## Daily Bread

Gotta give Tay credit - she got a 150 responses in 2days over an incitement thread . Libs are always good for that method of communication.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (12-21-2016)

----------


## Taylor

> Gotta give Tay credit - she got a 150 responses in 2days over an incitement thread . Libs are always good for that method of communication.


You really just can't help being a dick to me can you

----------


## Ginger

I gotta be honest here, I think it's an interesting thread. I get it, the old guy has issues, probably family, health, war memories. But Tay and her  bf didn't do anything wrong and they handled it just fine.

----------

Big Bird (10-20-2017),potlatch (12-21-2016),Taylor (12-21-2016)

----------


## memesofine

> So, did you listen to anything that he said?


No, they were more offended than to hear what the man was saying and to consider that it might be True.

----------

Midgardian (12-21-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> You really just can't help being a dick to me can you


I happen to like you - I just have a different way of showing it .

----------

FirstGenCanadian (12-21-2016),Midgardian (12-21-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I happen to like you - I just have a different way of showing it .


This is why I like you @Daily Bread.  I was raised with the saying, "I'm being hard on you because I like you.  If I didn't, I wouldn't have anything to do with you."

----------

Daily Bread (12-21-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> This is why I like you @Daily Bread.  I was raised with the saying, "I'm being hard on you because I like you.  If I didn't, I wouldn't have anything to do with you."


giggle, snicker, giggle.....you said *hard on*

----------

Daily Bread (12-21-2016),FirstGenCanadian (12-21-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Thanks for that FirstGenCanadian . I'm not kidding with Tay when I say I really do see her vision . She appears to be a truthfully honest person , the type this world needs . But I also have to be realistic and be the nut job on the right that eliminates the nut job on the left so the sane ones like Tay can improve the mess I made .
It's just the way we see things - we protect so citizens like Tay can rebuild what the left destroys.
I'm also starting to realize I'm that miserable old man she was thanking .

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2016),Midgardian (12-21-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> giggle, snicker, giggle.....you said *hard on*


See what I mean ! Things like that go right over my head . Cause I'm basically a real sweetheart of a guy.

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> See what I mean ! Things like that go right over my head . Cause I'm basically a real sweetheart of a guy.


I was watching old episodes of Beavis and Butthead.....warps yer brain I tell ya.....

----------

Daily Bread (12-21-2016),FirstGenCanadian (12-21-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> I happen to like you - I just have a different way of showing it .


She hasn't run off, so there is potential there and our efforts are not wasted.

----------

Daily Bread (12-22-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> I was watching old episodes of Beavis and Butthead.....warps yer brain I tell ya.....


Fire, heh, fire is cool.

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> I had a PE teacher that made me drop and give him 50 on pavement so hot it
>   blistered my palms. For cussing. I'm not mad at him.


My PE teacher would have us run laps around the track. 

I got several detentions and his detentions weren't in the detention hall but on the track running miles.

  Didn't bother me - it introduced me to running, I ran track and cross country in high school and college, and still run today.

It seems incongruent for a physical education teacher to intend exercise as a negative consequence.

The non-athletes are going to end up hating physical exertion and the athletes (or potential athletes like myself back then) will shrug it off.

I actually got to where I liked detention in the detention hall - even if we were only supposed to stare at the wall for an hour it was a place of quiet away from the noise and madness of the multicultural mess outside.

Heck, that is why I was usually at detention in the first place - I fought back against the bullies.

I once asked the counselor what is a minority.

I figured it must apply to me because I wasn't exactly "popular".

He said I wasn't a minority because I am white.

----------

Knightkore (12-21-2016)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Funny and sad story. I met my boyfriend for an early lunch today in a touristy area and while we were sitting outside at a table an old man in an electric wheelchair was nearby by himself and had on one of those veteran hats on. We didn't know if he was with anybody or what he was doing but he was alone the whole time we were eating. We finished eating and my boyfriend wanted to say thanks to the guy for his service and so we walked up and my boyfriend told the guy his name and my name and told him that he saw his hat and wanted to say thanks for his service. We expected him to say thanks or no problem or tell us his story or something like that but all he did was start talking bad about my generation and how service isn't service anymore and things like that. Insanely awkward and kept ranting to us about it all and was literally talking shit to us having never even met the guy before. No we did not argue with him or do anything other than say ok and nod our heads. We waited for him to stop and then said thanks and bye and walked away. He didn't say bye or thanks or anything. Just a mean old man.


Interesting all the judgements and conclusions you came to about someone you know ZIP about.  Maybe he's suffering from injuries from the war.  Maybe he just had some recent trauma in his life and trying to cope.  Grow up little girl.....the world doesn't revolve around YOU.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-20-2017),Knightkore (10-20-2017),NORAD (10-21-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

Taylor congrats for doing the right thing. Sorry that you didn't get a good response but that can be how people are. I tend to agree somewhat with what he said but it was out of line for the conversation. As others have pointed out there's no predicting what was going on in his life at that time & that can greatly influence what he said. Of course he could have just been an asshole, the military gets them too, you just never know.

So I'll say what he should have: Thank you very much for your comments. I take great pleasure from them & it's wonderful to hear that someone understands my service to our wonderful country.

----------

Knightkore (10-20-2017)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Taylor congrats for doing the right thing. Sorry that you didn't get a good response but that can be how people are. I tend to agree somewhat with what he said but it was out of line for the conversation. As others have pointed out there's no predicting what was going on in his life at that time & that can greatly influence what he said. Of course he could have just been an asshole, the military gets them too, you just never know.
> So I'll say what he should have: Thank you very much for your comments. I take great pleasure from them & it's wonderful to hear that someone understands my service to our wonderful country.


Of course, you're  assuming​ that's how it actually went down.....    I have serious doubts.

----------

Knightkore (10-20-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Why are we digging up all these long-dead threads?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (10-21-2017),MrogersNhood (10-20-2017)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Why are we digging up all these long-dead threads?


Because some of us are new and just seeing them for the first time.  If you're not interested then hit the unsubscribe to this thread button.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-20-2017),Knightkore (10-20-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Interesting all the judgements and conclusions you came to about someone you know ZIP about.  Maybe he's suffering from injuries from the war.  Maybe he just had some recent trauma in his life and trying to cope.  Grow up little girl.....the world doesn't revolve around YOU.


the only person being judgemental that day was that guy. maybe you should actually read too. I said we didn’t get angry or argue with him because we didn’t know what kind of problems he might have had. doesn’t change the fact he was an asshole.

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> the only person being judgemental that day was that guy. maybe you should actually read too. I said we didn’t get angry or argue with him because we didn’t know what kind of problems he might have had. doesn’t change the fact he was an asshole.


I DID read it.............and frankly I find it highly suspicious.  And after reading some of the other crap you've put on this site, all I see is:   SNOWFLAKE

----------

NORAD (10-21-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> His message is correct.
> 
> He probably gets tired of people thanking him for his service but not serving themselves.
> 
> Instead of thinking about his point of view you got defensive.


Unfortunately, you're not listening either. You have a speech to make and you keep repeating it. Taylor and her boyfriend did a decent thing and there's nothing wrong with that. I thanked a veteran for doing his time, a man I knew, and he cried.

And Taylor, a friend of mine was complaining, at length, about a jerk he met and finally I asked him how man people he'd dealt with in the last week and he said, "I don't know. Maybe 75."

"And the only one you remember is the asshole." Shrug, and go about your business.

And keep in mind, that veteran might not have enlisted. There was a draft, you know.

----------


## patrickt

> Weren't you a lesbian last year?


Looking for a partner you might impress?

----------


## MrogersNhood

Hah! I saw this and thought of Tay:

PS: Who necroed this?

----------

JustPassinThru (10-20-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Lol!

----------


## Molly Pitcher



----------


## MisterVeritis

> plus he fought and who knows may have suffered capture and torture.  All that and to see how vets are disrespected by government and the current culture and I use the term loosely.
> 
> and this occurs to me.  Where do people get the idea that if you aren't shown respect you don't have to give it.    Perfect way to escalate a situation...is that what you want. to look like an ass in public? sometimes the best thing to do is to Be respectful and that be it.  In the long run, you'll be less embarrassed.


I served for 20 years. I hope I will never become bitter and cranky.

----------


## patrickt

> I served for 20 years. I hope I will never become bitter and cranky.


It has nothing to do with being a veteran or retiring from the military. When people get old they don't really change unless they have some form of dementia. They just stay what they've always been with a little more intensity. I did my time in the military and there was a guy who didn't like breakfast, didn't like lunch, didn't like dinner, and never got a break. Anything you said to him would get a whiny rant in return. He might be who Talyor met.

The only mistake Taylor made in this matter was writing about it. She should have laughed, shrugged, and said, "What a creep."

----------


## OverDrive

> You and your BF done the right thing, so do not let this one incident jade your good spirit about speaking to veterans. Just remember that the man probably had the common things that make most old men grumpy. Life in a wheelchair, probably no one that cared about him, a body with pain constantly, low income, not a lot of hope for his life getting better and even possibly PTSD.  JMO


Not "mean, " just embittered.

This generation wasnt around for the olden days where *most Americans were on the same page* of : disciplining children, being patriotic (honoring our flag was 'normal'), no drug problems in general,  no open sex on TV & the movies, everything was non-rated but today would be rated G and you could take your children to, no open cursing and esp. using the F-word in public and around children, women were revered and didn't curse,  and I could go on...!

Often, myself, I cant believe I'm still in the same country of "brotherhood and being crowned as good"..as the song says..

----------

NORAD (10-21-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> Not "mean, " just embittered.
> 
> This generation wasnt around for the olden days where *most Americans were on the same page* of : disciplining children, being patriotic (honoring our flag was 'normal'), no drug problems in general,  no open sex on TV & the movies, everything was non-rated but today would be  rated G and you could take your children to, no open cursing and esp. using the F-word in public and around children, women were revered and didn't curse,  and I could go on...!
> 
> Often, myself, I cant believe I'm still in the same country of "brotherhood and being crowned as good"..as the song says..


Also, FYI, if this country wasnt so split, there would never have been a "need" for a Donald Trump as President to represent all those now alienated from the great nation of one accord that my generation grew up with.

So, Tay, it's you & your generation's fault that Trump is president!!  MAGA. !

How do you like them apples.. :Cool20:

----------

NORAD (10-21-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Funny and sad story. I met my boyfriend for an early lunch today in a touristy area and while we were sitting outside at a table an old man in an electric wheelchair was nearby by himself and had on one of those veteran hats on. We didn't know if he was with anybody or what he was doing but he was alone the whole time we were eating. We finished eating and my boyfriend wanted to say thanks to the guy for his service and so we walked up and my boyfriend told the guy his name and my name and told him that he saw his hat and wanted to say thanks for his service. We expected him to say thanks or no problem or tell us his story or something like that but all he did was start talking bad about my generation and how service isn't service anymore and things like that. Insanely awkward and kept ranting to us about it all and was literally talking shit to us having never even met the guy before. No we did not argue with him or do anything other than say ok and nod our heads. We waited for him to stop and then said thanks and bye and walked away. He didn't say bye or thanks or anything. Just a mean old man.


Some people wear Veterans hats and Veterans pins. They even wear USMC jackets , Air Force hats and Army shirts. And some people are posers. I be nice, smile, and I don't start a fishing expedition - but 
 @Taylor ;  people wear that stuff thinking they will get a free meal, or a free bus ride. Or...... They actually were prior Military and got kicked out.

Most usually, I don't buy a Military person a beer unless I know them......***** Or sat in a chair ***** with them for awhile and had a good conversation. I'm nice - but suspicious. People can be tricky...... Both male and female. There needs to be a federal law for US Military posers. There once was...... But our liberal Supreme Court said that posing as a Military Veteran is a First Amendment right. But posing as a lawyer..... An Officer of the court -------> is a crime.

Earning the Military Uniform is no easy task, wearing it is much harder. Academics and hands on testing in training....... tests one to extreme. And posers tick me off. GIs give and sacrifice so much. 


https://www.google.com/search?ei=0s7...k4B6W2Vacvs%3D






Joe :

----------

JustPassinThru (10-22-2017),Molly Pitcher (10-22-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> So, did you listen to anything that he said?


Some people tell the story. They say the same story all the time, and constant. 

When people do this - they say the same thing over and over, constantly..... They are bull schitting you, because that's what they want you to believe. 

I had a guy about the year 2002, I was working Gate Three - where I work now. He wore ear rings and had messed up face - he would always brag about the fires ( he was a volunteer fire fighter ) he had been in, and the fully involved house fires that were "'cooking " ; and how he done so well at extinguishing them. 

The 90% of his stories were house fires...... Large fires, he made entry on with a hose line and extinguished , or " knocked down " the flames. 

I work with a ton of " B.S" people who simply cannot tell the truth. A lot of them..... Same story, over and over - they pound it in my head ...... Over and over, trying to get me to believe what they say. 

Or - they tell they story slow and on spurts , like they are searching for the next sentence or paragraph in their BS story. 

Then I worked with an EMT , who saved a lot of people. All were buxom blondes, and if he had not been there - she would have died. No grandmas or grandpas, no 300 pound brunettes, no 40 something guy in a car wreck , no children------ all were good looking blondes, and some of those women sent him a thank you card , or invited him to dinner. Gee ---- the glory side of EMS. ( roll eyes ) 

Stories are a dime a dozen, frauds are cheaper.


Joe :

----------

Molly Pitcher (10-22-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Yeah that's why we didn't push it or get confrontational.


He could have been having a bad day, geriatric and in a wheel chair---- so maybe he was not taking his meds. OR ---- he simply could have been a fraud. 

He could have depression, a personality disorder, or a number of medical problems. 

The medical and psyche Possibilities are endless.

Don't let it bother you. 


Joe :

----------

Molly Pitcher (10-22-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> Attacked her? 
> 
> How - because I did not automatically agree with her assessment of the incident?
> 
> Sheesh - now I am being censored by the mods and I haven't even used the "J" word.


I'll cut to the chase, you were just being an arsehole, there was no need. Obviously you're unaware, or claiming to be unaware.

In the this world, people will hold gripes, come across rude etc.. and the veteran was a prime example.

Taylor shouldn't change, just do what you've always done. You will get mixed reception from different veterans.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> .....n a wheelchair and probably was then too...40 years ago...40 years in a wheelchair to think about what might have been.



Depression - Ageism - little or no social contact - little or no family contact - so social stimuli - and ect ..... Ect. 

Again , the medical and social problems for consideration are endless. 


Joe :  ( Paramedic / Prior US Army )

----------

Molly Pitcher (10-22-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> Some people tell the story. They say the same story all the time, and constant. 
> 
> When people do this - they say the same thing over and over, constantly..... They are bull schitting you, because that's what they want you to believe. 
> 
> I had a guy about the year 2002, I was working Gate Three - where I work now. He wore ear rings and had messed up face - he would always brag about the fires ( he was a volunteer fire fighter ) he had been in, and the fully involved house fires that were "'cooking " ; and how he done so well at extinguishing them. 
> 
> The 90% of his stories were house fires...... Large fires, he made entry on with a hose line and extinguished , or " knocked down " the flames. 
> 
> I work with a ton of " B.S" people who simply cannot tell the truth. A lot of them..... Same story, over and over - they pound it in my head ...... Over and over, trying to get me to believe what they say. 
> ...


You reminded me of the "veteran" I arrested who was in Saigon when it fell. I did a little quick calculating and said, "And you were only fifteen." He got very quiet. A man who worked for me suffered from flashbacks and nightmares. I checked with the DoD and he was in the army and never left the U.S.

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Some people tell the story. They say the same story all the time, and constant. 
> When people do this - they say the same thing over and over, constantly..... They are bull schitting you, because that's what they want you to believe. 
> I had a guy about the year 2002, I was working Gate Three - where I work now. He wore ear rings and had messed up face - he would always brag about the fires ( he was a volunteer fire fighter ) he had been in, and the fully involved house fires that were "'cooking " ; and how he done so well at extinguishing them. The 90% of his stories were house fires...... Large fires, he made entry on with a hose line and extinguished , or " knocked down " the flames. I work with a ton of " B.S" people who simply cannot tell the truth. A lot of them..... Same story, over and over - they pound it in my head ...... Over and over, trying to get me to believe what they say. Or - they tell they story slow and on spurts , like they are searching for the next sentence or paragraph in their BS story. Then I worked with an EMT , who saved a lot of people. All were buxom blondes, and if he had not been there - she would have died. No grandmas or grandpas, no 300 pound brunettes, no 40 something guy in a car wreck , no children------ all were good looking blondes, and some of those women sent him a thank you card , or invited him to dinner. Gee ---- the glory side of EMS. ( roll eyes ) 
> Stories are a dime a dozen, frauds are cheaper.
> Joe :


 Sounds like my girlfriend's father-in-law.  Every time he meets someone new, he makes sure they know he's a WWII vet, and how he's earned all his benefits.  And how ROUGH the war was.  Course, he never bothers to tell them he never left the country, and worked in a PX during his "war years".  Course, that's not to say we didn't need people to take care of those things.  But....he always  made a big production out of it, and always tried to make him out to be a big hero, and all the "sacrifices" he'd made...

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> I served for 20 years. I hope I will never become bitter and cranky.


I started work , where I am currently employed - in the year 2001. I had co-workers in my security department , a blonde nurse who had a husband that drove semis, and some hourly employees in the area of Gate Three ( hot metal bldg ) ......tell me " you need to leave here !" For about two and a half years...... All I heard was that " you need to leave here."  I even got other job suggestions.

I worked " 21 shift " for work for a number of years .... And it sucked , then I worked about four years -- working six and seven days a week for fourteen and sixteen hours, then they contracted my job out .......giving me a pay cut along with vacation and benefits cuts.....AND I have to pay for my medical insurance now. 

I have been there for over a decade and a half..........but the oppression, retaliation, work place harassment , and personal vendettas still continue. I've got enemy's.....who love to make my work and job related tasks extremely hard, as well as physically and mentally challenging. They like to make my work areas, and tasks as stressful as possible. 

So I tick them off ----- I show up to work another day.   :Wink:  

I've been asked to lend people money, I've been asked for favors and to be preferential. Yeah---- treat me terrible one minute, be nice another - and try to get me to let my guard down. 

Add stress, play psychological and mental games, treat and talk to like a dog, create extreme worry and grave concern...... That's how you get someone to quit their job. 



Joe :

----------

Molly Pitcher (10-22-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> .........I checked with the DoD and he was in the army and never left the U.S.


The Government never is good with record keeping. 

I was in the US Army. I went to Korea. Left my parent unit to take a Brigade security job. My orders were to be cut for Brigade Headquarters - but never were. Any records research would show I was still in the Transportation company......and never Brigade. 

A security check would ( or should ) show a temporary ( ninety days ???? )  Security Clearance approved by a female Captain at Brigade Security, and a final Secret Security clearance approved by D.A. ( Department of the Army ). 

I did a weapons job in Texas at Fort Hood - and was temporarily assigned to another unit for Transporting weapons. I never got orders for that either. 

The US Govt is not one for paperwork. 





Joe :

----------

Molly Pitcher (10-22-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The US Govt is not one for paperwork. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe :


And yet, there are those who can't WAIT for goobermint to give us _FREE HEALF KAIR!!_.
How many times must we see this?  Government is corrupt; it is wasteful and incompetent.  Yet the rubes all get excited about _MOAR FREE_.

Would they take a free Yugo?  Would they wear free Woolworth's clothes, or something free, poorly done, from an industrial uniform taylor?

No.  But they choose to believe the Big Lie...that something provided without direct payment, will be good, will be liberating, will be cheaper.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-22-2017),Molly Pitcher (10-22-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

This is an older post & I probably shouldn't keep adding to it but I got to thinking about it. I'd like to give an example of maybe what the old vet was talking about.

Think about CA & those needed "safe spaces" & of course needing to talk to someone because your so upset because someone with different ideas than you is speaking a few blocks away.

Compare that to a story that I first NCOIC told me about his first duty station.

He was assigned somewhere that "the other side" would every now & then lob a couple of shell at his base & they would lob a few back in response. They had bunkers so at the first sound everyone took cover in a bunker. After one of those exchanges he & another guy were picked to go clean a bunker. What happened was guys got in it quick but before the door shut a shell came through the doorway. The shell bounced around some in the bunker & went off. When he stepped in his feet went out from under him because of the blood. He still had to clean up in there covered in blood. 

Somehow I don't see someone needing a safe space being able to handle what my boss did. Maybe that's what the vet was talking about.

----------

Molly Pitcher (10-24-2017)

----------

